# Coot decoys painted



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Has anyone had good luck painting their old mallards black like a coot. Do you get a good reaction from them and what type of paint are you using high dollar or el cheapo


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

for gods sake man... (at the risk of upsetting Clark) its a coot.... you could paint a volkswagon black and they'd decoy to it. :gossip: 


yep, paint em... scuff/clean the old decoy, apply good ol' rattlecan rustoleum flat black - done. Wigeons seem to like em too... ;-)


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Sand down a decoy, paint black with bedliner, and paint the bill white. I have maybe 1.5 dozen. I like them.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I've been tempted the past few years to run an all-coot spread.....I may do it yet. I can't count how many times I've seen ducks fly past a normal spread to go land with a wad of coots.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Those black silouetes you seen me with last year actually do VERY well Matt. I am going to try running less on the dec side and use those more often this season.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

dem's ain't cooters, dems is poule d'eau

for you non cajun's it's pronounced "Pool Do"


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I just figured I have a ton of very old decoys that the paints bad. So it thought this might work


----------



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

I have a half dozen actual coot decoys and quit using them. I cant tell any difference either with them out or without them out. 
Now if anyone can point me in the direction of some seagull decoys I would be forever grateful.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I have a bunch of GHG Hotbuys I made into coots, redheads, and buffies using bedliner and $.97 acrylic paints. You'd be surprised on how well the bedliner and cheap paint holds up. The canvasback is a Flambeau. I used them because I bought them pre duck dynasty before they were $40 a dozen and I wanted can decoys. This was kind of a secret, but I guess I'll show...


----------

